# What a difference!



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some time back I posted about a cod P0303 related to misfires. I finally got around to swapping the plugs this weekend and man, what a difference! The old plugs appears to be in good condition with the only off thing being green deposits. Nothing huge, just little specks of it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The green is oxidation. It's normal but is a reason to replace the plugs. Some prefer to run a plug one range hotter to limit this, but I don't recommend it. In fact, the way I drive, one range colder suits my tastes. We used to clean, regap and change the gaskets on plugs, but now they're such a pain to get to on most vehicles, that a change is preferred.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

New plug are known to be bad/defective. Not many of us own a spark plug tester. I use mine probably once every five years. New plugs are cheap !

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I need plugs cap and rotor for my Jeep found out the hard way when I took off the head to replace the blown head gasket that I kinda forgot a tune up or two


----------

